# What is a good stock for a ten-year frame?



## philosophstar (Sep 19, 2012)

I really don't research this stuff.

It would be fun to plunk down some money for ten shares of Sodastream (SODA) and see where that would get me, though. Can they increase sales in this economy?

Plus, a nice dividend stock like Seacube (BOX), might be nice. Shipping stuff in containers around will never get old.


----------



## Zander (Sep 19, 2012)

Forget trying to pick one stock- you'd do better buying lottery tickets. 

You're better off with a low cost INDEX mutual fund or ETF - Like Vanguards Total Stock Market Index. Or if you want total worldwide diversification try Vanguard total World Index fund.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 19, 2012)

Zander said:


> Forget trying to pick one stock- you'd do better buying lottery tickets.
> 
> You're better off with a low cost INDEX mutual fund or ETF - Like Vanguards Total Stock Market Index. Or if you want total worldwide diversification try Vanguard total World Index fund.



Eh, well it's all a far off dream for me, anyways.

Still, it's nice to know when you can pic 'em. And some people really can.


----------



## Zander (Sep 19, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Forget trying to pick one stock- you'd do better buying lottery tickets.
> ...



No, they can't. And if they can pic 'em, they aren't telling you...


----------



## Rozman (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm staying away from stocks.
I just sold some stuff in my IRA account and bought shares in a gold fund on the American Stock exchange.It mirrors the price of gold.My plan is to hold it for 10 years.I'm very curious to see where gold is 10 years from now.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 19, 2012)

Rozman said:


> I'm staying away from stocks.
> I just sold some stuff in my IRA account and bought shares in a gold fund on the American Stock exchange.It mirrors the price of gold.My plan is to hold it for 10 years.I'm very curious to see where gold is 10 years from now.



I think gold will be around $2,000 10 years from now. That's a total wild-assed guess, though.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 19, 2012)

*What is a good stock for a ten-year frame? 
*

I recall something a guy who was in Sarajevo once told me about life there in 1993-4, after complete societal breakdown. You could buy anything...food, guns, women,cars...if you had a few rolls of toilet paper.

Buy toilet paper companies. Everyone has to poop no matter what happens.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 19, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> *What is a good stock for a ten-year frame?
> *
> 
> I recall something a guy who was in Sarajevo once told me about life there in 1993-4, after complete societal breakdown. You could buy anything...food, guns, women,cars...if you had a few rolls of toilet paper.
> ...



There isn't just one, though. 

I mean, Proctor & Gamble has Charmin and the ass-wiping bears.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 19, 2012)

Hershey
Berkshire Hathaway
Altira


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 19, 2012)

Food. Water. Shelter. Self-defense. 

Those are what you should be "stocking" up on.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 19, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Food. Water. Shelter. Self-defense.
> 
> Those are what you should be "stocking" up on.



Do you think copies of_ The Turner Diaries_ would be a good idea, freep?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 19, 2012)

Look at stocks related to natural gas infrastructure.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 19, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Look at stocks related to natural gas infrastructure.



See... another toilet paper company recommendation.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 20, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > Food. Water. Shelter. Self-defense.
> ...



Turner Diaries? Would that be Ted Turner? Tina Turner? Must be some kind of leftist manifesto.

Go ahead and believe that everything is fine, and food and water will always be available for you. You are making a "fatal" mistake.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 20, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> philosophstar said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...



I was referring to some right-wing fantasy survivalist fiction.

It was a favorite of Timothy McVeigh's.

It's just as well if you've never heard of it.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 20, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > philosophstar said:
> ...



Funny how YOU know about the Turner Diaries. So what do you think of the book? Apparently you believe that anybody who has read the Turner Diaries will blow up federal buildings and kill innocent people? Maybe somebody should be having a chat with you about this, in a room with a two-way mirror?

I would imagine that Timothy McVeigh probably liked other books, too. Perhaps he liked Stephen King novels. Maybe he enjoyed Mickey Mouse books when he was a kid. Looks like the feds have their work cut out for them...........imagine the MILLIONS of people who have read King books and enjoyed Mickey Mouse!

What does planning for economic collapse and other emergencies have to do with Timothy McVeigh or The Turner Diaries?

Put down the crack pipe, son.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 20, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> I really don't research this stuff.
> 
> It would be fun to plunk down some money for ten shares of Sodastream (SODA) and see where that would get me, though. Can they increase sales in this economy?
> 
> Plus, a nice dividend stock like Seacube (BOX), might be nice. Shipping stuff in containers around will never get old.




You should research it before you "plunk down some money" on it, and if you take stock tips from people on this message board, you're a moron.

If you just want to have fun wasting money try gambling or hookers.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 20, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Funny how YOU know about the Turner Diaries. So what do you think of the book? Apparently you believe that anybody who has read the Turner Diaries will blow up federal buildings and kill innocent people? Maybe somebody should be having a chat with you about this, in a room with a two-way mirror?
> 
> I would imagine that Timothy McVeigh probably liked other books, too. Perhaps he liked Stephen King novels. Maybe he enjoyed Mickey Mouse books when he was a kid. Looks like the feds have their work cut out for them...........imagine the MILLIONS of people who have read King books and enjoyed Mickey Mouse!
> 
> ...


You're the one in a survivalist fantasy, not me.

Freeper.

Have fun with the toilet paper.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 22, 2012)

10 year frame????????????
Um....this isn't 1960 anymore. We are now living in the post debt driven society. Our economy was completely converted and dependent on everyone spending more money than they make. 43% of the wealth earned in the past 15 years was servicing debt. In the past 4 years it is dependent on government providing taxpayer bailouts to continue the charade.
 There is not one individual no matter how experienced and knowledgeable he/she may be in the stock market - that can even entertain answering your question.
And you are asking it on an internet forum...man.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 22, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 10 year frame????????????
> Um....this isn't 1960 anymore. We are now living in the post debt driven society. Our economy was completely converted and dependent on everyone spending more money than they make. 43% of the wealth earned in the past 15 years was servicing debt. In the past 4 years it is dependent on government providing taxpayer bailouts to continue the charade.
> There is not one individual no matter how experienced and knowledgeable he/she may be in the stock market - that can even entertain answering your question.
> *And you are asking it on an internet forum...man.*


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 22, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how YOU know about the Turner Diaries. So what do you think of the book? Apparently you believe that anybody who has read the Turner Diaries will blow up federal buildings and kill innocent people? Maybe somebody should be having a chat with you about this, in a room with a two-way mirror?
> ...



You'll be one of the FIRST people to run down the street in terror, looking for food and water and wondering why NOBODY will accept your paper money for goods and services.

Good luck to ya!

If you have paper money, convert it to gold and silver NOW. Problem solved, case closed.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 22, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> philosophstar said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...


I'm sure your pretty metal will be hella useful when anarchy strikes. We'll need a lot of wedding bands.


----------



## Zander (Sep 23, 2012)

It's a prudent move to own some gold and silver. I have a few bags of "junk" silver coins. Who knows? They might come in handy! They have appreciated significantly since I bought them......


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 23, 2012)

Zander said:


> It's a prudent move to own some gold and silver. I have a few bags of "junk" silver coins. Who knows? They might come in handy! They have appreciated significantly since I bought them......



Why would people in a Mad-Max situation want them?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 24, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > It's a prudent move to own some gold and silver. I have a few bags of "junk" silver coins. Who knows? They might come in handy! They have appreciated significantly since I bought them......
> ...



Your paper federal reserve notes will be WORTHLESS, except as really rough toilet paper.

Your "cyberspace" stocks will be worthless. Your 401K will be gone. Your certificates of deposit will be worthless. Your bank will have it's doors chained shut. Your ATM card will be worthless. ANY "investment" you have that you can't touch or hold in your hand will be GONE. 

The ONLY alternative to having anything besides a "barter" society is to establish a LEGITIMATE means of monetary exchange for goods and services.

Gold and silver, especially SILVER, are the two legitimate means.

"Junk" silver will not be "junk" in the near future.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 24, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> philosophstar said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Sure. But do you really think that situation is plausible?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 24, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > philosophstar said:
> ...



No, "that" situation is not plausible. You have nothing to worry about.

Go ahead and place your trust in Obama and the government.

There will be plenty of food and water and shelter and jobs, now and forever.

Don't sweat it. Just continue doing whatever it is you are doing.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 24, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> philosophstar said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...



Will you stop worrying as much when a Republican is in office?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 26, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > philosophstar said:
> ...



Unlike you Obama lemmings, I don't blindly follow ANY politician, no matter what political party they belong to.

If Romney, by some miracle, were to beat Obama in November, it would make NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL. The U.S. economy is DONE. Stick a fork in it. 

You owe it to yourself and your family and other loved ones to PROTECT YOURSELF and prepare for what will be coming. 

Unlike you, I am not being a smart-ass. I am simply a modern-day "Paul Revere". Take the blinders off, or leave them on. If you trust Obama with your life and the lives of your loved ones, then ignore me. It's your decision.


----------



## philosophstar (Sep 26, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> philosophstar said:
> 
> 
> > TruthSeeker56 said:
> ...



I just think this is totally outlandish. The worst that could happen to the USA is hyperinflation and default, but that's at least a decade away at this rate. Even that wouldn't be a _Mad Max_ situation.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 28, 2012)

Optmst said:


> Gold is a good stock, but there is even less silver bullion and it is consumed by industry, so silver will rise faster than gold.
> 
> View attachment 21394
> 
> Jim&rsquo;s Mailbox « Jim Sinclair's Mineset



Gold STOCK? Optmst, please don't tell me that you are invested in gold STOCK! And please don't tell me that you are invested in gold or silver ETFs!

PHYSICAL gold and PHYSICAL silver, my friend. If you can't touch it and hold it, you own NOTHING but a promise.

Obviously, silver has risen much faster than gold has in the past 4-5 years. 

Gold has, roughly, DOUBLED in price during that time frame.

Silver has, roughly, quadrupled in price during that time frame.

Silver prices are more volatile than gold, simply because of the huge difference in the price of silver compared to gold.

As the "world" economy continues it's freefall, the demand for "industrial" silver is going to continue to decrease. Silver and gold are both going to become the "default" currency for the world.

Silver is available to ANYBODY, because it is affordable, and it has more upside than gold.

Gold is a rich man's toy, and because of it's price, gold is much more susceptible to "counterfeiting" and other "manipulations".


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2012)

Ten years ago = Apple.

Hey, we can wish, can't we?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 30, 2012)

Optmst said:


> TruthSeeker56 said:
> 
> 
> > Gold STOCK? Optmst, please don't tell me that you are invested in gold STOCK! And please don't tell me that you are invested in gold or silver ETFs!
> ...



You have made many, many excellent points, Optmst. I apologize for not identifying your gold "pun". 

As for your points about silver and how "supply and demand" play into silver much more than gold, I can't disagree with you at all.

I didn't elaborate at all on my comment about why silver is more volatile than gold, so I will give it a shot now:

Silver is more volatile than gold due, in part, to the inherent "affordability" of gold to the "average Joe". Obviously, there are a myriad of other factors that cause silver prices to go up and down like a roller coaster, which you eloquently described.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ten years is a long time for a stock, my Verizon, due to dividend, has done well for many years now. Communications is king today, I'm trying to figure out what people did before smart phones?


----------

